# Personal chef here in San Diego for two millionaires does anyone wanna learn how to become a persona



## calichef (Jul 2, 2010)

I am here to help all culinary students!  I have been in the culinary field for over 20 years ....  I love this field.  It is so flexible once you become a personal chef .  Work part time and make full time income.  It's crazy.  Once you can get a good client it's an amazing job. Ii have worked in restaurants for years and the hours and working conditions are terrible.  As a personal chef I have worked on Hi-rise buildings, Yachts, and currently in a giant art studio building.

I am coming out with a really cheap report on how to become a personal chef without going through a personal chef association.  They are a rip off.  I will cover all the bases that need to be addressed to become a personal chef.

My report will be available in about a week.  My goal is to save every aspiring personal chef at least $500,  I know it's crazy savings.  I also have cooked for a Mayor too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

ok ..i read over ur add....it doesnt seem much like a forum just a sales catch..but i love knowledge..have more..info..ive cooked for mayors too!!! im tired of bosses ..i can do this what you got?  casey


----------



## calichef (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually I am trying to help as many chefs as I can get into the personal chef field.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have done both and will tell the students and answer any questions they may have FOR FREE. Oh Yea I also have a Board of Regents and NYC Teachers License to teach Culinary Arts..


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I can figure out how to market my business for FREE.... and save the $25 this guy wants to charge me for the "privelige" of reading his report..

Thanks but NO THANKS  

Can we send him elsewhere with his claims please???????????


----------



## calichef (Jul 2, 2010)

Good for you there is a lot of people that would waste $500 or more on a seminar and a personal chef association before reading my information ...I don't understand why people are so upset when someone try's to help people.

People are just* HATERS * a sous chef that is not even a real chef you are the under chef so I wouldn't be talking [email protected]#$


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

This thread leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

Not a good thing on a culinary forum.

Perhaps when CaliChef starts a 3rd or 4th thread on the same subject things will improve.


----------



## calichef (Jul 2, 2010)

another hater you think you would want to be a chef a line cook position sucks


----------



## calichef (Jul 2, 2010)

No offense but I am obviously in the wrong forum everyone seems to have all the answers here. I haven't got a good response from any one here because no one is a personal chef. You can't just become one over night I have over 20 years culinary experience delete me I don't care. This forum is not all that anyways/img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pardon me but  As far as 20 years , I beat you try 45. Yes if you are trying to sell something(which it appears you are) you are in the wrong place. When any one of us give information to students or novices on this sight it is free and for educational purposes only. None of us here are looking to make a profit on these students, Heaven knows they have paid enough. Why don't you try taking out an add in the NY Times ? And yes I was a personal chef for 10 years for a millionaire in Palm Beach, and unlike what you are stating these jobs are not all utopia> In particular if you live on premise.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

CaliChef said:


> No offense but I am obviously in the wrong forum everyone seems to have all the answers here. I haven't got a good response from any one here because no one is a personal chef. You can't just become one over night I have over 20 years culinary experience delete me I don't care. This forum is not all that anyways/img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


If you can't take your own advice and are this clueless then why would any one give a scammer errr I mean a spammer like you money? I have fewer years under my belt than some here but I have you beat by a solid ten years and that's if I actually believed your claims.

You cooked for a mayor.... (giggle.....snort)

If I listed the names of the celebs, musicians and sports figures I cooked for during the 89-90 Detroit Pistons Championship season alone I'd eat more bandwidth than all of your posts combined and that was 20 years ago. I don't even consider myself any thing more than average among my peers here at CT.

IMO that says quite a lot about those who post here and help others for free. So the first step for an aspiring Chef wanting to save $$$ is to be very careful about where and from whom they take advice.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_.....because no one is a personal chef_

Bzzzzt! Wrong! Thanks for playing!

Many of our members are private chefs, and have been so for more years than you've been in the business. You haven't heard from them because they recognize barnyard affluent when they smell it.

BTW, in our forums you claim 20 years experience. On your own site you claim ten years, only two of which were spent as a personal chef.

Oh, yeah. I'd say you've got the experience. Not!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Calichef is banned, thread locked.


----------

